# jQuery Zeilen auslesen und in Array speichern



## the_black_hawk (10. Juli 2012)

hey leute,

ich möchte mit jQuery eine dynamische tabelle auslesen und die inhalte verschiedene arrays speichern.

beispiel:


Headline 1Headline 2Inhalt A 1Inhalt B 1Inhalt A 2inhalt B 2

nun möchte ich in *array A[]* alle Inhalt A haben und in* array B[]* alle Inhalt B

die einzelnen spalten sind mit klassen benannt (z.B. class="A" und class="B")

so sollten die array danach aussehen:
A[]
-> Inhalt A1
->Inhalt A2
B[]
->Inhalt B1
->INhalt B2

Hier nochmal die Tabelle als HTML

```
<table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" class="tableList">
  <tbody id="myPlan_1">
    <tr> </tr>
    <tr class="container-2" >
      <td class="A">Inhalt A1</td>
      <td class="B">Inhalt B1</td>
    </tr>
    <tr class="container-1" >
      <td class="A">Inhalt A2</td>
      <td class="B">Inhalt B2</td>
    </tr>
  </tbody>
</table>
```

ich habe bereits versucht mit text() und push() zu arbeiten, bislang aber ohne erfolg, da hier einfach alle werte hintereinander eingetragen werden

```
my_array.push($("#myPlan_1 .A").text());
```

hoffe mir kann jemand helfen


----------



## CPoly (10. Juli 2012)

Ungetestet


```
var A = $("#myPlan_1 .A").map(function() {return $(this).text()}).get();
```


----------



## Parantatatam (10. Juli 2012)

Versuch es mal so:

```
var array_a = [];
var array_b = [];

$('#myPlan_1 .A').each(function () {
   array_a.push($(this).text());
});
$('#myPlan_1 .B').each(function () {
   array_b.push($(this).text());
});
```


----------

